# Moving abroad with children aged 8–13 years old? Documentary makers seek your help!



## Ninelivesmedia

________________________________________
ARE YOU MOVING ABROAD WITH CHILDREN AGED BETWEEN 8–13 YEARS OLD? WOULD YOU BE INTERESTED IN BEING INVOLVED IN A TV DOCUMENTARY? TV DOCUMENTARY MAKERS SEEK YOUR HELP
________________________________________
We are researching a TV documentary following articulate, lively children aged between 8-13 years old who are moving abroad with their family and who would be keen, along with their families, to share their life and experience on television. If you would like to be involved we would love to hear from you and find out more about your story. Please be assured that all emails and contact will be kept completely confidential and will, initially, be purely for research purposes. Kayleigh Smith at kayleigh(dot)smith(at)ninelivesmedia(dot)co(dot)uk


----------

